Ask HN: What do most people in tech agree on but would never say publicly? - gtrevize
======
taway_1212
"It's just a job".

------
mattbgates
"I'm working on a side project in hopes to make extra money because my job
isn't paying me what I really want to be making."

------
open-source-ux
Take these with a pinch of salt...while the general sentiment in these
statements definitely exist, I couldn't say how widespread they are...

 _Delusions of grandeur?_

Publicly: "We've built a truly innovate/revolutionary/life changing
app/product/technology."

Privately: "Product XYZ isn't really innovative/revolutionary/going to change
the world. It's just a mundane bit of tech, that might be slightly useful to
someone. And of course it's ridiculously oversold and overhyped."

 _Online privacy_

Publicly: "We're deeply committed to your online privacy."

Privately: "We don't really care about your online privacy and will happily
track you to death."

------
bsvalley
Developers don't need to think or be creative anymore. They just need to
complete tasks.

------
onmobiletemp
Snapchat is worthless?

------
wayn3
this isnt really powered by AI

------
arlinson
\- Diversity hurts middle class white collar worker in the long term and used
as a tool by elites to keep them in power.

\- forced diversity never works

\- hiring based on the race or gender has never worked and never will.

~~~
giaour
I disagree, and this isn't a good fit for the question. Most people who
believe that drivel say it often when anonymous on the internet.

~~~
bfkekdnrjfjei
People say it anonymously on the Internet because, if said in the public
square, they are often faced violence and censorship rather than rational
discourse.

